# Graduation and big weekend



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Saturday was a very big day for Miss Kaylee AKA Lolly AKA Moose/Chunk and too many other nicknames to count. First, she successfully graduated her Basic Obedience Class. Then she sailed through her CGC with flying colors. Then, since we had extra time, she took a chance on the CGCA and passed that as well. I wasn't sure how she would do on that not because of the material but because it was already almost 2 hours in and poor little girl turns into a cranky toddler after a while.

Of course, Kaylee is always proud of herself!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice work, congrats!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations, she has every right to be proud!


----------

